# Any Riding Tips?



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Breathe and relax. Don't expect too much, just go with the flow of the hrose and feel the body movement.......have fun!!!


----------



## mwebster (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not so much "fluffy" as I am busty-- my tip, two bras. Your everyday one under an industrial strength sports one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

better to ask for tips AFTER your first lesson, when you can offer feedback.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Andieve said:


> Alright, thanks to the fantastic help of a forum member...I have a riding lesson tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> Anybody have any good riding tips (western)? It's seriously been 14 years since I've been on a horse. Tips for the "fluffy" rider are welcomed.  Anything really.


So? How great was the lesson?


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

I had to cancel  Both my daughters came down with some respiratory crud so I stayed home with them. I was so bummed...we are going to reschedule though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Andieve said:


> I had to cancel  Both my daughters came down with some respiratory crud so I stayed home with them. I was so bummed...we are going to reschedule though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah....the joys of being a mommy...I know them well  Hope it goes great when you can reschedule!


----------

